# Où trouver des ICÔNES pour Léopard ? ? ?



## DELOS (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, à tous.

Je cherche sur le Web, des adresses où télécharger, des belles icônes pour Léopard.

Merci beaucoup, et bonne journée.


----------



## Hedicito (2 Juin 2008)

Tu as le bon vieux intefaceLIFT


----------



## oohTONY (2 Juin 2008)

là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217017
là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=198262
ou là : http://www.google.com/search?q=icones 512 leopard

=)


P-S : plus on écrit gros, plus on parle fort.......


----------



## ValiumSG (16 Juin 2008)

perso je prend toutes les miennes sur Pixelgirl Presents Free Mac and PC icons, Desktops, iPhone Wallpapers and more!


----------

